# Yellow Electric Good for community tank?



## firemouth (Dec 30, 2009)

Is an electric yellow good for a community tank?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

The most passive Mbuna are still too aggressive for a community tank. I'd say it's probably not a good idea.

Every situation is different. It may work. I may have no idea what I'm talking about, but I'd recommend you don't do it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you talking about a yellow lab?

It depends on what size community tank, really. Yellow labs can get up near 6 inches... so watch out. You might have a couple eaten fish on your hands in a couple years.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not too bad if it is an african cichlid community tank...but you have to keep in mind that most "community" fish prefer softer more acidic water that the yellow lab..


----------



## soada101 (Jan 8, 2009)

when my dad went out and first got his tank he just bought about 10 fish and put em all together bunch of community fish with guess what.....yellow elec. well lets just say only 2 survived by the end of the week. (i wasnt aware of sit other wise i would of stopped him.) i guess bonehead store didnt tell him anything... now he only goes buy fish with me lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hey....we are all entitled to be stupid every now and then..
i am still trying to figure out why now and then happens so often with me...


----------



## soada101 (Jan 8, 2009)

lohachata said:


> hey....we are all entitled to be stupid every now and then..
> i am still trying to figure out why now and then happens so often with me...


lol love it! the key thing is that you can admit it.....!:chair:


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

soada101 said:


> i guess bonehead store didnt tell him anything... now he only goes buy fish with me lol


They never do... or give incorrect info. NEVER trust a pet shop employee. About the only time any decent advice is given, is in a store that's exclusively aquarium, and even sometimes that's iffy...since they have to know so much, about so many types of fish.

What I do, is go to the store and look at the types of fish I want. Write down the names on the labels (and even these can be wrong), and go home and do research! Then I have a better understanding of what's possible to do with my tank.


----------

